# Can't upgrade to windows 10 from 7



## BurstingPixelz (Jan 13, 2017)

I have the windows upgrade assistant and it's telling me that my linksys router is incompatible with the upgrade. But I need to be plugged into it for Internet access, which is needed to update to windows 10. What do I do?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What's the exact message?


----------



## BurstingPixelz (Jan 13, 2017)

TerryNet said:


> What's the exact message?


Lynksys AE1200/2500 802.11 Wireless LAN Dongle

This device is incompatible with this version of Windows and must be removed before continuing.

That's what it tells me before it completes the upgrade. Butif I remove that I'll disconnect from internet and then it can't upgrade.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You can make a Windows 10 install DVD or USB stick by following the instructions here :-
https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/software-download/windows10
Then you can install/upgrade to 10 using the DVD/USB stick you made without an internet connection.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The "Lynksys AE1200/2500 802.11 Wireless LAN Dongle" is not your router. It is the (USB) wireless adapter you are using. To use Windows 10 and get internet access you will need to use ethernet or a different wireless adapter, so why not start doing so now?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm guessing this is the USB wireless adapter that you have.










I previously owned one, and it only supports Windows XP and Vista and 7.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------

